# Acheter maintenant ou attendre...



## Bcpst (8 Décembre 2002)

Je viens de vendre mon G4 733 QS. Maintenant que faire ???
Attendre qu'Apple mettent à jour les PowerMacs et patienter sur mon vieil iMac g3 ou acheter tout de suite et prendre le risque d'être vert si apple met tout a jour en janvier ...
(10 jours avant que j'achete mon G4 733 il coutait 10 000 balles de plus)
Que me conseillez vous ?


----------



## archi (9 Décembre 2002)

personnellement, j'acheterais maintenent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Même s'il y a du nouveau en janvier, il faudra sûrement attendre des semaines pour la disponibilité...
En plus il vaut mieux laisser les autres essuyer les plâtres des premières séries


----------



## Ludopac (9 Décembre 2002)

Et puis risque de se retrouver avec un mono-processeur en entrée de gamme


----------



## bacman (9 Décembre 2002)

Je ne suis pas trop daccord avec les 2 avis précedents, on peut être certain que de nouveaux Powermacs vont sortir du bois à des prix fracassés début janvier , alors si tu as les moyens dattendre 3 semaines ou 1 mois car lentrée de gamme est généralement dispo assez rapidement, tu verra ta patience recompensée .
Cela dépend aussi du taux de renouvelement de tes ordis, si tu changes tous les 6 mois ou 1 an, tu as interet à attendre janvier; si tu gardes tes macs plus de 2 ans ; ça a moins dimportance.
Bon , sinon , les nouveaux powerbooks sont etonnants et tiennent la compa avec les machines de bureau dans tous les régistres y compris les jeux et la 3D et on peut tabler sur 6 mois avant quils ne soient mis à jour


----------



## iFlighT (9 Décembre 2002)

faut attendre janvier/fevrier pas photo!!! tu vas acheter un PM 1Ghz actuel alors que d'ici 1/2mois tu aura un plus puissant pour moins chere. Fracnhement t'es pas à 1 ou 2mois quand meme?


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Franchement attendre 28 jours c'est pas la mort , alors attends !!!


----------



## Ludopac (9 Décembre 2002)

Je doute très fortement que les PM seront mis à jouer en janvier ils ne sont pas encore assez vieux. Ça ne fait vraiment pas longtemps que le bi-1,25 est dispo.

Maintenant, si tu n'est vraiment pas pressé, et que tu es prèt à attendre quelques mois et ben attend, mais sache que le jour ou les nouveaux PM sortiront, il te suffira d'attendre encore quelques mois pour en avoir des mieux


----------



## Ludopac (9 Décembre 2002)

Je suis allé faire un tour sur les différents sites de rumeurs, et aucune trace de nouveaux PM pour Janvier, ils parlent de nouveaux iMacs, eMacs,  Xserve et des différentes iApps, mais pas des PM.

Ce qui semble relativement logique. Pour moi les PM seront mis à jour au prinptemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, rien n'empèche d'attendre janvier pour être certain


----------



## Ludopac (9 Décembre 2002)

Ah rectification, Macosrumors annonce de PM à 1,4 Ghz. 

Bon ben le mieux est peut-être effectivement d'attendre


----------



## ederntal (9 Décembre 2002)

a mon humble avis la MAJ sera vers fevrier... si tu ppx attendra fait le...

sa depend de ton urgence a en avooir un...

moi j'etait parti a les attendre et avec la sorti des ibook jen ai pris un... attend tu va peut etre craquer pour le new imac


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

Moi aussi, je te conseille d'attendre MacWorld en janvier. Ce n'est vraiment pas long surtout quand on doit acheter une machine de ce prix. S'il n'y a pas d'annonce, tu auras passé tes vacances tranquille à autre chose et ce sera le cadeau de nouvelle année. S'il y a des annonces, tu as largement le temps de choisir entre l'ancienne et la nouvelle gamme en fonction des specs (il faudra bien un mois pour que la nouvelle gamme soit distribuée).

Tu as donc tout intérêt à attendre ...


----------



## olivier.audy (10 Décembre 2002)

Pour ma part j'ai pris le parti d'attendre le plus longtemps possible.

Je fais en effet parti des décus d'OS X pour la prod (je suis pas seul). Je me dis que le G4 bas de gamme actuel avec ses 32 MO Vram doit etre un peu limite pour X vu son prix et la ram filée avec.

Je crois que 64 voir 128 MO de vram ne seraient pas de trop (les pcs Auchan ont des cartes 128)

Donc attendre que les machines soient + puissantes et que le X soit plus achevé.

Il est vrai en meme temps que   ca  dissuade aussi un peu.


----------



## iFlighT (10 Décembre 2002)

Heu tu sais les testes ont leur faire dire ce que l'ont vu! faut savoir les sonditions exacte des testes les config etc....


----------



## RV (10 Décembre 2002)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> * Heu tu sais les testes ont leur faire dire ce que l'ont vu! faut savoir les sonditions exacte des testes les config etc....  *



Avant que la gamme bipro sorte, Lightwave avait publié sur son site les comparaisons entre le seul bipro de la gamme PM et des PC. C'était le mac qui obtenait les meilleurs résultats.
Donc je pense que les tests quels qui soient ne sont pas à prendre comme une vérité absolue.

Pour en revenir au sujet  du post, j'attendrai. Un mois ce n'est pas très long pour un investissement. Surtout le mois qui arrive


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Décembre 2002)

C'est clair qu'il faut attendre (ou laors acheter une machine d'ocsase -mais pas un 733 puisque tu viens de le revendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Apple est quasi obligé de sortir des machines performantes au début d'année (Janvier Février) sinon, cils vont vraiment perdre tout me marché professionnel.
Et en plus comme on sera obliger de démarrer sous X, il faudra vraiment des machines puissantes !


----------



## Bcpst (11 Décembre 2002)

Rah je sais vraiment pas quoi faire ! En plus le retour sur l'imac G3 est douloureux : ptit écran, proc poussif, pas bcp de ram, ...
Je sens que je vais me lever un matin et craquer ! =)


----------



## bacman (11 Décembre 2002)

bien , dis- donc avec 9 avis te conseillant d'attendre contre 1, si tu sais pas quoi faire..., au moins tu ne pourras pas dire que tu n'étais pas prévenu.
C'est la pire période pour acheter un nouveau mac à l'exception des tibooks et ibooks.
allez , vas , vas chercher bonheur


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bcpst:</font><hr />* Rah je sais vraiment pas quoi faire ! En plus le retour sur l'imac G3 est douloureux : ptit écran, proc poussif, pas bcp de ram, ...
Je sens que je vais me lever un matin et craquer ! =)  *<hr /></blockquote>

La vraie question est : Pourquoi as-tu vendu ton powermac ?


----------



## RV (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

La vraie question est : Pourquoi as-tu vendu ton powermac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça c'est une bonne question


----------



## RV (12 Décembre 2002)

Et pour t'aider à attendre, si tu en as envie en ces périodes de cadeaux.
Tu peux toujours te dire que d'un point de vue esthétique la gamme des bipro n'est pas la plus réussie. En tout cas bien moins que celle qui la précédait.


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2002)

et quitte à avoir un truc vraiment moche, attend les prochains !!!


----------



## RV (12 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * et quitte à avoir un truc vraiment moche, attend les prochains !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non j'espère que les prochains seront réussis.
les bipro font quand même customisation de fin de série, c'est un peu dommage


----------



## Ludopac (12 Décembre 2002)

RV a dit:
			
		

> *Tu peux toujours te dire que d'un point de vue esthétique la gamme des bipro n'est pas la plus réussie. *



Tu les as vu en vrai ? Parce que pour moi y' a pas photo les bipro sont plus classes que les QS. 

Mais bon c'est subjectif tout ça ...


----------



## RV (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ludopac:</font><hr />* 

Tu les as vu en vrai ? Parce que pour moi y' a pas photo les bipro sont plus classes que les QS. 

Mais bon c'est subjectif tout ça ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

oui oui
en photo ça passe encore mais en vrai c'est encore + clinquant.

La plaque inox est mal dessinnée et mal proportionnée par rapport à la façade et en plus on la voit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les trous (d'aérations je présume) du bas ressemblent un peu au embouts doubles que l'on met au bout des pots d'échappement des bagnoles. Bref je trouve qu'on est loin de la sobriété et de l'élégance des QS.
Même si j'aime moins les blanc et bleus que le QS, je ne trouve rien à dire sur le plan de l'esthétique. Effectivement là, il me semble que c'est subjectif. Mais pour les bipro je trouve qu'il y a des erreurs objectives.


----------



## Ludopac (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 

oui oui
en photo ça passe encore mais en vrai c'est encore + clinquant.

La plaque inox est mal dessinnée et mal proportionnée par rapport à la façade et en plus on la voit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les trous (d'aérations je présume) du bas ressemblent un peu au embouts doubles que l'on met au bout des pots d'échappement des bagnoles. Bref je trouve qu'on est loin de la sobriété et de l'élégance des QS.
Même si j'aime moins les blanc et bleus que le QS, je ne trouve rien à dire sur le plan de l'esthétique. Effectivement là, il me semble que c'est subjectif. Mais pour les bipro je trouve qu'il y a des erreurs objectives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ok, ben on est pas du même avis alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je préfère de loin les bi-pro et je ne les aimes pas sur les photos.
Ce que j'aime par dessus tous c'est justement la plaque "mirroir" de devant avec le bouton bleuté, je trouve que c'est vraiment chouet. Les QS sont pas mal aussi, mais ils sont trop sobres : la façade est justement trop épurée à mon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, c'est tout de même très subjectif et puis de toute façon ça m'étonnerait que les prochains G4 changent de look


----------



## 406 (13 Décembre 2002)

moi, perso, j'ai craqué. combien de temps va tu tenir ? la est la question!


----------



## RV (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ludopac:</font><hr />* 

 Les QS sont pas mal aussi, mais ils sont trop sobres : la façade est justement trop épurée à mon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, c'est tout de même très subjectif et puis de toute façon ça m'étonnerait que les prochains G4 changent de look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

On est en définitive d'accord sur la sobriété des QS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La différence c'est que moi je la qualife d'élégants et de clinquante l'apparence des bipro.
Mais comme tu dis c'est une question de goût  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand au prochain look, ça dépend à mon avis de l'évolution, si c'est juste une question de fréquence d'horloge, tu as sans doute raison.
Mais s'il s'agit d'une évolution plus importante (et peut-être qu'il serait temps) je pense que cela s'accompagrera d'un relifting + important. Et peut-être même qu'il ne s'appellera plus G4. Mais là je crois que je rêve un peu (tout au moins pour la prochaine évolution).


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2002)

Continuons à en parler. A la fin, les nouveaux seront sortis et bpct pourra choisir ...


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2002)

de toute facon c'est clair que d'ici 2 mois tu trouveras le bipro 1.25 moins cher, car même si la vrai evolution sur la gamme pro n'est pas là en janvier ou fevrier il y aura forcement une petite montée en puissance.


----------



## RV (13 Décembre 2002)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> * de toute facon c'est clair que d'ici 2 mois tu trouveras le bipro 1.25 moins cher, car même si la vrai evolution sur la gamme pro n'est pas là en janvier ou fevrier il y aura forcement une petite montée en puissance.   *



mais alors une petite


----------



## Ludopac (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 

On est en définitive d'accord sur la sobriété des QS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La différence c'est que moi je la qualife d'élégants et de clinquante l'apparence des bipro.
Mais comme tu dis c'est une question de goût  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, en fait on est d'accord


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2002)

C'est surtout que les bi-pros sont surfacturés par rapport à l'équipement ...


----------



## gwena (14 Décembre 2002)

bah ça va encore
moi j'ai le dual 867; je v l'oc en 1GHZ et j'aurai pas payé extremement cher pour une machine que je vais garder au moins 3 ans (sauf si j'ai plein de tunes à la fin de mes études)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en clair si il fallait acheter un PM c t à leur sortie en aout septembre, mais pas quelques semaines avant les prochaines annonces (même si celles là ne concernent que les imac, moi j'avais hésité à prendre un imac...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> oui mais alors une petit



 <font color="green">A mon avis c'est surtout les prix qui vont pas mal baisser; vue le nombre de carte mère bi vendu ils pourront se le permettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la carte vidéo aussi, le premier une 64 et pour les autre une 128.

le firewire 2

et j'dirais 200 ou 300 mhz en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   </font color>


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sexlover:</font><hr />* 

 <font color="green">A mon avis c'est surtout les prix qui vont pas mal baisser; vue le nombre de carte mère bi vendu ils pourront se le permettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la carte vidéo aussi, le premier une 64 et pour les autre une 128.

le firewire 2

et j'dirais 200 ou 300 mhz en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   </font color>   *<hr /></blockquote>


Dis moi sexlover...

mon grand fauve d'amazone...

tu rêverais pas un peu ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
Dis moi sexlover...

mon grand fauve d'amazone...

tu rêverais pas un peu ??<hr /></blockquote>

<font color="green">Je t'en prie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si je rêve? Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font color>


----------



## Bcpst (30 Décembre 2002)

La question ne se pose plus, g eu un pb de santé et je me suis retrouvé à l'hosto. Je rentre juste, ca serait con de craquer maintenant...
Vais attendre la keynote avec mon vieil imac en priant qu'il y est une "One more thing" interressante.


----------



## Yoshemite (30 Décembre 2002)

perso si j'avais les 2200euros pour un bi pro 867 j'hesiterais pas la tentation serait trop grande surtout quand on est habituer d'avoir une merde comme un g3 bleu et blanc je te comprend.Apple casser ces prix ca m'ettonerais surtout que l'on voit la différence de prix sur l'applestore france et applestore U.S le pm a une différence de 3000fr ils le vendent a 11000fr si ils baissent les prix jespere que ca touchera d'abord la france


----------

